# Pain in Lats



## 101st Ranger (Oct 1, 2015)

Meant to type Pain in LATS. Can't edit title. 

So, since coming off cycle, been about 3 months now, I've had pain upon my pull down sets in my upper and mid lats upon doing warmup sets.  Never had any injuries to the area. Until perhaps now?  

It's usually limited to warmup only. BUT, my strength has easily decreased by 100lbd on these pulls. 

Don't really know what may be going on. Pain usually diminishes upon warmup completion.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 3, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> Meant to type Pain in LATS. Can't edit title.
> 
> So, since coming off cycle, been about 3 months now, I've had pain upon my pull down sets in my upper and mid lats upon doing warmup sets.  Never had any injuries to the area. Until perhaps now?
> 
> ...




Its a hard call without seeing you. Sounds like some type of strain which I'm sure you already are aware of.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Oct 3, 2015)

ASHOP said:


> Its a hard call without seeing you. Sounds like some type of strain which I'm sure you already are aware of.



That's a solid possibility Ashop! In fact, that's what it feels like. But the crazy thing is that I don't feel a thing while at rest or any other days doing normal activity. And even the fact once warmed up its gone. 

One other oddity, it's only behind the neck pulls I can't pull as much weight on anymore. Seated rows are as strong as I've ever been as are other back excercises. Only other thing that suffers are pull-ups. But that could be due to going from weighing 187lbs in Dec to 230 present day. 

As always, thanks for chiming in brother!!! Always appreciate your insight.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 3, 2015)

I would have to agree with ashop.  A small strain in you latissimus dorsi would give you pain in pull downs and chin ups.  During row movements,  the teres major and minor assist,  receiving some stress off the latissimus dorsi.  Research trigger points for the latissimus dorsi and work out any adhesions.  You will also find the origination of the pain and stimulate blood flow to that area,  accelerating healing.  If you don't have one,  invest in a Thera-cane.  They are cheap and great for self administered Active Release Therapy (ART)


----------



## 101st Ranger (Oct 3, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I would have to agree with ashop.  A small strain in you latissimus dorsi would give you pain in pull downs and chin ups.  During row movements,  the teres major and minor assist,  receiving some stress off the latissimus dorsi.  Research trigger points for the latissimus dorsi and work out any adhesions.  You will also find the origination of the pain and stimulate blood flow to that area,  accelerating healing.  If you don't have one,  invest in a Thera-cane.  They are cheap and great for self administered Active Release Therapy (ART)


Very much appreciate the advice Magnus!


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 4, 2015)

Take a break from back, rumor is you have bat wings anyway.


----------

